# 1943 BICYCLE SAFETY & TRAINING FILM WORLD WAR II BIKES 44884



## leo healy (May 5, 2020)

Hi Lads
  Probably old news to you lads, nice all the same.




.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (May 5, 2020)

Thanks for posting. Somehow haven't seen before or maybe been a while.


----------

